# Tri Power cam



## Clinck (Apr 25, 2017)

Gentlemen,

I am converting a 335HP 4 bbl car to a trip power set up..The question nagging me is do I change out to the camshaft that came with a 65 Tri power from the factory? Will it make that much difference in the way the car will perform? Is there an additional requirement for different lifters? Were they the same lifters for both engines at that time?
If so, then where can I find a correct spec camshaft for this conversion, and lifters if I need them to be accurate. I can't seem to find the cam by googling "tri power camshaft for 1965 GTO"

Anybody have this same experience.


----------



## Clinck (Apr 25, 2017)

Ok, I found my answer on the cam...I found the specs.. Too ka bunch of hunt and pecking but I have the correct cam identification.
Now the question about the lifters remains the same...Same lifters as a 067 Cam or different?


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Clinck said:


> Ok, I found my answer on the cam...I found the specs.. Too ka bunch of hunt and pecking but I have the correct cam identification.
> Now the question about the lifters remains the same...Same lifters as a 067 Cam or different?


Yes, all Pontiac cams used the same hydraulic lifters. You want to avoid using the cheap chinese made lifters> and use ones like Comp cams or Johnson Hi-Lifts.:smile3:


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

*Lifters*

At one time, the CC lifters were said to be reboxed Hy-Lift Johnson lifters, as were Summit lifters. But, there has been much discussion of this on Pontiac forums, in recent years. It seems that many vendors switch suppliers, occasionally, depending on price.

It has been said that Rhoads lifters are actually Hy-lift Johnson units, which Rhoads modifies, and resells. 

Crower sells a lifter they call Cam Saver. They're modified to splash extra oil on the cam lobes. I have not read any bad reviews of them. Don't know who their supplier is.

http://www.crower.com/media/pdf/2008b/140-141.pdf

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/cro-66056x3-16/overview/make/pontiac


----------



## Clinck (Apr 25, 2017)

There will never be a Chinese part on my car..not if I know about it and have a choice...geezzzz. A Chinese part on a GTO? Not in my world.


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

Clinck said:


> There will never be a Chinese part on my car..not if I know about it and have a choice...geezzzz. A Chinese part on a GTO? Not in my world.


In today's world, that might be a hard thing to do. BUT, if you have enuff $$ you can avoid most Chinese parts. For example: if you want forged rods, you can buy Crower rods for about $800--twice the price of RPM H-beams. If you want a stroker crank, you can buy a custom billet for a few thousand, rather than a Chinese forged crank for $700. I think most all stock type motor mounts are Chinese. And on & on it goes. Chinese parts are just a lot cheaper, and most Pontiac guys seem to be on a limited budget. Same deal when most everybody began to shop at Wal-Mart, and put most of the small town stores out of business. For lower income people, price trumps quality.


----------



## Clinck (Apr 25, 2017)

I understand the economics of lower price versus American made quality. I am very familiar with Chinese manufacturing too. I worked with a number of factories on the mainland over the years and the one thing I can attest to is that their quality is always circumspect. We always had to Q.C. Every part we received and the rejection rate was so high, we finally abandoned that market and had our stuff made in USA where the rejection rate was zero..
I will stick with USA parts for my car..but I understand that is a personal and a financial decision. I am not a snob about it..just like to support our guys instead of a Chinese worker.


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm just curious as to exactly how much more you are willing to pay for USA made parts. ???

For example: Eagle rods are said to be made in China, then machined in the USA. So, would you buy $850 Crower rods instead of the $472 Eagle rods, just to avoid Chinese products ? 

https://www.crower.com/connecting-rods/sportsman-crowerods-400-455-pontiac-6-625-press-fit-7716.html

https://www.nolimitmotorsport.com/prod/EGL-CRS6625PP3D


----------

